# no-ip



## 123isme1 (May 17, 2013)

i recently bought the website 123isme1.com from no-ip.com when i try to visit it it says that my web browser could not reach it. when i try to edit it with kompozer it cant reach the server
HELP!


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

what is the full address of the website from the DNS host (no.ip)
have you tried to ping it from command prompt?
what browser are you using?


----------

